# How to wash dirty tanned firs?



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

What are some good methods of washing tanned firs and tails? I spilled some coffee with cream & suger on some. I was thinking of trying some Woolite cleaner. Any suggestions?


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Cold water, mild baby shampoo, rinse well, drip dry a half hour, wrap/roll up tightly in bath towels for 15 minutes, then use a fan or hair dryer to finish. 
NOW,,, all leather when wet will dry stiff, just like your hunting boots. So be careful to just wash the hair, and not soak the leather, it can get wet, but you do not want it to get saturated/ hydrated. Just quickly wash and rinse.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Thank you very much, sir, I am very grateful. Glad I didn't try the Woolite thaaaaang.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I have also found that spot cleaning can be done with mineral spirits. Blot and Dab. Change rags often, blow dry with a CLEAN shop vac.

Mitch


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Another option here, I was just thinking,,, ,,,I see my cat licks it's fur to clean it, just a thought,,,, :lol:


----------

